# Amplificador de 8wx2 o de 10wx2 con fuente de 12v 1.5a



## matias_2008 (Jun 23, 2009)

hola gente del foro les queria aclara primero que nada que ya e utilizado el buscador de la wed, pero en e encontrado nada.
lo que yo quiero es un amplificador de 8w+8w o como mucho uno de 10w+10w que funcione con 12v y no consuma mas de 1.5A es para un caja vija, que traia una fuente de 12v 1.5A y parlantes donde antes se colocaba el estero del auto, lo que pasa que la encontre pero no tengo ningun estereo viejo para ponerle entones decidi armarle un amplificador
desde gra muchas gracias a todos aquello que aporten alguna idea o diagrama


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 23, 2009)

Mmm pero si te fijás... lo que pedís es medio imposible...

Tu fuente es capás de entregar esta potencia: 12[V] x 1.5[A] = *18[W]*

Lo que estás pidiendo son 8+8=*16[W]* y 10+10=*20[W]*

La 2º opción está descartada directamente... y te tentaría pensar en la 1º opción como válida, pero hay que tener en cuenta que ningún dispositivo es 100% eficiente, con lo cual tenés varios [W] disipados y por lo tanto la 1º opción tampoco es válida.

Osea.. vas a tener que buscar una fuente más grande, o un amplificador de menor potencia.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jun 24, 2009)

aca lo tenes primero que nada el diagrama lo saque del datasheet de donde mas sino el famosisimo datasheetcatalog jaja
bue te explico yo como soy normal ni soy cientifico ni ago calculos raros yo hablo como quien dice si anda anda y si no anda no anda jaja ma que calculos ni nada yo personalmente ago todo a OJO jeje, y siempre salgo ganando como te dije en el MP Los calculos te acortan mucho la necesidades. te dejo unos videos para que veas que anda y si queres un vumetro de 5 leds con el KA2284 chau. a y en el pcb del tda2008 podes hacer cualquiera de la dos versiones que va bien.

YouTube - Ampli 12+12W

YouTube - Vumetro KA2284

 a y nada es imposible


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 24, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> a y nada es imposible



Jajajaj lejos el mejor comentario en mucho tiempo, te patrocina Adidas a vos? (impossible is nothing). Para los fenómenos físicos sí hay cosas imposible, seguís con la misma mentalidad de hace rato che... hay que avanzar y los cálculos no están al ped*. Lo que comentás no guarda relación con lo que preguntó en el 1º post.



> ma que calculos ni nada yo personalmente ago todo a OJO jeje, y siempre salgo ganando



mortal... 

PD: te quedó muy bueno el amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jajaja digamos que tengo suerte mnicolau pero yo le digo nomas ,yo hice funcionar dos amplificadores con un transformador de 2A y a maxima potencia no calientan ni los integrados ni el transformador jaja no se que decir poray es casualidad queseyo.


----------



## 877993 (Jul 6, 2009)

hola leo.. me interesa el circuito.. para mi auto ejej.. podrias darme algunos detalles mas¿¿¿....


como por ejemplo, como hiciste el pre
 a donde van los cables del led de encendido... de power.. de los pot... no me doy cuenta.. :S
 y.. creo que no me olvido de naa mas.. 

bueno, desde ia muchas gracias..
saludos

                                                                                                                                                        diΣgo!


----------

